# Question about registering boer goats



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am going to go look at my first purebred and registerable boer doe tommorow and have a question. Her sire and dam are both registered as purebred 100% boer they said.the doe is just over a year old but they havent registered her yet. What do I need to get from them so I can get her registered if I buy her? Anyone know the cost to register her being that old? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cmosley26 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm thinking the only thing you should need would be the registration form from the seller with their info filled out. Then you would pick the registered name for her. As far as price, look on the ABGA website. I do believe the cost is a little different for her age and it depends also if you're a member of the ABGA. Hope this helps and good luck!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I think if you are not a member it will be $32 for registration and $10 for transfer paperwork for a doe that is above 93%. A member would pay half that amount. But there is a fee list on ABGA. They charge more if they are older than 18 months. 
They should give you an ABGA application of registration with info filled out and signed, then you fill in your part and sign. The doe or does should have tattoos in their ears matching the paperworks tattoo information.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:


> I think if you are not a member it will be $32 for registration and $10 for transfer paperwork for a doe that is above 93%. A member would pay half that amount. But there is a fee list on ABGA. They charge more if they are older than 18 months.
> They should give you an ABGA application of registration with info filled out and signed, then you fill in your part and sign. The doe or does should have tattoos in their ears matching the paperworks tattoo information.


I am not a member, well not yet lol thanks guys! I will look up that website.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Goatgirl21 said:


> I am not a member, well not yet lol thanks guys! I will look up that website.


Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you buy her? A purebred can never be considered 100%, only fullbloods can be 100%.

Registering a purebred 94% or more under 18mo is $16 for members, and $32 for non members.

New adult membership is $60 a year, or $30 for Juniors <ridiculous prices if you ask me, especially for people who don't show>.

Here's ABGA's fee listing page:

http://www.abga.org/pdfs/2010 abga xl fee schedule rev Nov2010.pdf


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Did you buy her? A purebred can never be considered 100%, only fullbloods can be 100%.
> 
> Registering a purebred 94% or more under 18mo is $16 for members, and $32 for non members.
> 
> ...


plus a $10 transgfer fee if you are a non member and $5 if you are. So if you are a non member the goat under 18 months would be $42.00 to register and transfer.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'd also ad, be sure they owned the buck at the time of breeding (not kidding); if not you will need a signed service memo from who ever owned the buck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you mean fullblood or do you mean purebred? Big differennce.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:


> Do you mean fullblood or do you mean purebred? Big differennce.


Both parents are registered fullbloods with abga. She showed me their papers. She does own the buck as well and yes I did buy her  thanks for all the info


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase, any pics?


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats on the purchase, any pics?


Yep. Here is Buckaroos Princess Duck. Yearling boer doe. I hope she is a good one. Have never spent that much money or have had a purebred or registered boer


----------



## RichterBoerRanch (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok, can someone explain the difference between fullblood and purebred to me? Also, as long as you have a copy of the parents registration, and the birthing information on the goat you buy, you should be able to register them.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Fullblood means both parents are registered 100%, Purebred means registered 94% and up. When you buy an unregistered goat you have to get an application for registration and a signed transfer application


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Can't just have copies of the Sire and dams paperwork, must have proper paperwork, as mentioned and signed by the breeder in order to register a goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe there, by the way


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

chelsboers said:


> Fullblood means both parents are registered 100%, Purebred means registered 94% and up. When you buy an unregistered goat you have to get an application for registration and a signed transfer application


Ok im confused now. The breeder I got my doe from said I just needed the dam and sires reg # and that they ear tagged her instead of tatooed. I thought ok cuz didnt know. Well I bought a unregistered bottle nubian buckling and they hand me his scrapies tag and its the same tag my registered doe has in her ear!! Well not same number but anyway. Im totally confused. Im getting a buckling from the same lady at the end of april. Can the scrapies tag be linked to the registration???


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Which registry? Abga is very strict in registering their goats. You must have a signed application from the breeder to have registration done. Without that, they won't touch it. 

The first two registerable goats I bought, I attempted to do online bc I had the app but saw it was possible online. They sent me an e mail back saying I must mail in the signed app from the breeder. Without that, they won't register. It shouldn't be a problem if you have a positive relationship with her. I would just print off the app online and take it to her to fill out. The only problem I could see would be if she doesn't have the parents registered in her name. She would have to do that first bf you can register kids.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I just bought and registered my buck in the ABGA last fall. He was 6 months old and was not registered yet. I received from the seller:

A signed transfer form with all his info filled out- including tattoo(ABGA requires tattoo)
A registration form signed by the seller where it says breeder

I then sent in the appropriate amount for non-member.

Your doe will have to be tattooed. It should have been done by the breeder, as it has to be their registered tattoo. 

Scrapies tags link the goat to the breeder. Each one has an individual tracking number on it. Each animal needs one from their own breeder. If the animal is tattooed, they don't HAVE to have a scrapies, but some shows still require it. It doesn't have anything to do with the registration.

Also, it costs more if you wait more than 90 days from buying her to register her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Goatgirl21 said:


> Ok im confused now. The breeder I got my doe from said I just needed the dam and sires reg # and that they ear tagged her instead of tatooed. I thought ok cuz didnt know. Well I bought a unregistered bottle nubian buckling and they hand me his scrapies tag and its the same tag my registered doe has in her ear!! Well not same number but anyway. Im totally confused. Im getting a buckling from the same lady at the end of april. Can the scrapies tag be linked to the registration???


I have no idea what the breeder is talking about, If you are buying ABGA, you have to have a signed transfer paper, signed by the seller. Dam and sire have to be in sellers name. 
the animal is suppose to be tattooed.
the scrappie tag really doesn't have anything to do with the registration for aBGA, Probably the same for USBGA, but I am not as familiar with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds to me, like the breeder is trying to pull a fast one on you. I would be leary and go elsewhere. 
To register a goat, it cannot be done the way the breeder suggests.


----------

